# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Britax Roemer trifix

## dina

Da li netko ima ovu autosjedalicu? Nisam je nikad vidjela uzivo i ne znam da li je ima kod nas? Zna li netko gdje mogu naci rezultate testiranja za nju? Hvala!
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=237679

----------


## giggles

> Da li netko ima ovu autosjedalicu? Nisam je nikad vidjela uzivo i ne znam da li je ima kod nas? Zna li netko gdje mogu naci rezultate testiranja za nju? Hvala!
> http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=237679


ja sam je danas kupila ... testirao ju je mislim auto klub i ispala je najbolja u klasi ....to je i razlog zašto sam se odlučila za nju

----------


## Inesz

cure ako koristite ovu AS, možete li napisati nešto o njoj... sobre strane, nedostaci...
tnx

----------


## roby

evo podižem ovu temu jer i mene zanima u bliskoj budućnosti.  konkretno me zanima V-tether, na našem naslonu zadnjeg sjedala nisam vidjela onu kukicu za zakačiti. Ne znam dali se smije zakačiti negdje drugdje na konstrukciju auta .....

----------


## kloolk

> evo podižem ovu temu jer i mene zanima u bliskoj budućnosti.  konkretno me zanima V-tether, na našem naslonu zadnjeg sjedala nisam vidjela onu kukicu za zakačiti. Ne znam dali se smije zakačiti negdje drugdje na konstrukciju auta .....


zakači se za kukicu koja se nalazi u gepeku, ne na naslonu

----------


## kloolk

Vidim sad da imaju tri mogućnosti, ovisi o modelu auta http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/s211...203093381.html

----------


## giussepe

Pratim

----------


## roby

Nasla kukicu u gepeku. Doduse sa strane je.

----------


## roby

molim da oni koji bolje znaju engleski i bolje se kontaju u AS od mene da mi potvrde moje sumnje. Ovdje za ford Mondeo stoji da jesu te kukice za Top-tether stavljene sa strane u prtljažnik? Sumnjivo već tri dana  tumbam gepek.... sutra sam spremala u salon jer mi se čini nemoguće da auto star 2 godine to nema. Sad sam našla ovo -  http://www.which.co.uk/baby-and-chil...in-large-cars/

----------


## kloolk

To ti je to. Vidi http://www.baby-dump.nl/dl/Top_Tethe...in_de_auto.pdf

----------


## roby

I još jedno pitanje pa da padne oduka. (Versafix vs Trifix) Versafix u filmiću na Romerovoj stranici pokazuje da ima Pivot link System.  Samo za tu sjedalicu govore i za nju reklamiraju PLS. Trifix opet ima taj sistem bočne zaštite..... koju od njih dvije... ili ja nisam dobro shvatila pa i trifix ima PLS?  Još je jedino dilema oko PLS, ovu zagonetku sa Top Tetherom smo, na naše zadovoljstvo,riješili.

----------


## kloolk

Gdje kupujes sjedalicu? Ne sjecam se da sam u ponudi vidjela versafix ni kod nas ni u SLO

----------


## roby

Moze se naruciti u baby media centru.

----------


## roby

Evo ih i ovdje http://www.svijet-beba.hr/romer_brit...m#.UYpleco7H1U

----------


## kloolk

> I još jedno pitanje pa da padne oduka. (Versafix vs Trifix) Versafix u filmiću na Romerovoj stranici pokazuje da ima Pivot link System.  Samo za tu sjedalicu govore i za nju reklamiraju PLS. Trifix opet ima taj sistem bočne zaštite..... koju od njih dvije... ili ja nisam dobro shvatila pa i trifix ima PLS?  Još je jedino dilema oko PLS, ovu zagonetku sa Top Tetherom smo, na naše zadovoljstvo,riješili.


Kaže na njihovoj stranici ovako:
*Q. Britax ISOFIX-system with pivot link – what is it and why is it better?* A. This unique patented system was developed by Britax and *is used in  all ISOFIX Group 1 seats*.

----------


## kloolk

btw, Trifix ima dobre ocjene na testovima, a Versafix ne nalazim da su testirali.
http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...t/default.aspx

----------


## roby

Onda je sve jasno! Hvala.

----------


## roby

Podižem temu jer imam opet pitanje. Montirali smo Trifix prije par dana. Kad hoću dijete izvaditi iz sjedalice (kad pritisnem gumb za otpuštanje pojasa) pojasevi mi ostanu zablokirani te trebam još jednom dotegnuti i tek onda nakon pritiska  se mogu otpustiti. Ne čini mi se to baš normalno?! Do sada sam u ovoj kategoriji imala Maxi cosijeve pa mi je ovo nepoznato.

----------

